# Play Squash in Qingdao



## Tao English (May 12, 2014)

Hi,

I have reserved a squash slot at Lohas Park 中联运动公园 on 13th May 

The address is 37 Ming Xia lu, District Shibei, Qingdao

The cost is 60 rmb/ hour for the court. If you don't have your own racket, the rental is 20 rmb/hour. And rubber ball comes with the racket.

My first play was in Helsinki at unisport. It was 5 euros for two people, the rental of the rackets is 1 euro each. They have showers and sauna. Not sure if showers could be expected at this place though. And it's a bit expensive in Qingdao.

Im a beginner, and going there tomorrow for the first time. The time slot is 6-7pm. 

If you are in Qingdao, and would like to play squash together.
Feel free to contact me at 156-2109-3030


Additional information-
Im a professional Chinese lady.


Cheers!


----------

